# Prop Recommendations- Mercury ProXS 175 on 1996 Dolphin Backcountry



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> Anyone with similar setup? Thanks


18' 1997 Shipoke with 1997 2.5 150 EFI Merc lightly modded....Currently with 4" Atlas Jack and 22", 24", 4 blade reworked props. On a good day 58-60 mph gps @ 5800-6000 rpm. Please advise your setup...


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> 18' 1997 Shipoke with 1997 2.5 150 EFI Merc lightly modded....Currently with 4" Atlas Jack and 22", 24", 4 blade reworked props. On a good day 58-60 mph gps @ 5800-6000 rpm. Please advise your setup...


1996 Dolphin Backcountry 18', hanging a new Merc Pro XS 175 on it next week. We will try a Merc Tempest Plus 14 5/8 r21.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> 1996 Dolphin Backcountry 18', hanging a new Merc Pro XS 175 on it next week. We will try a Merc Tempest Plus 14 5/8 r21.


Let me know how it works out....


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Let me know how it works out....


First tried a Merc Mirage,14 5/8, 23 pitch, wot was 5200, 59 mph.
Just put the 21 pitch Tempest Plus on, will let you know when i'm back inKL.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> First tried a Merc Mirage,14 5/8, 23 pitch, wot was 5200, 59 mph.
> Just put the 21 pitch Tempest Plus on, will let you know when i'm back inKL.


Probably 5800, 61mph, my guess. Mine ran the best with a PT 22" 4 Blade. Never ran a 3 blade?


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Probably 5800, 61mph, my guess. Mine ran the best with a PT 22" 4 Blade. Never ran a 3 blade?


Wierd, still only turning 5200 rpm wot. Going to try a 19 pitch 15 1/4.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> Wierd, still only turning 5200 rpm wot. Going to try a 19 pitch 15 1/4.


Let me know if you want to sell the 22", as that was the one that performed the best with my EFI 2.5 15O. That is a 3 blade? Do you have it on a jack? Only other item that may be a difference is I had a Bridgeport Exhaust Tuner installed at Crown Marine when I had the motor tuned and oil injection removed. Are you running 50 or 100/1 oil or oil injection? What is your current speed with that prop.......Remember that Merc develops it power on the upper RPM range..


----------

